# sooooo anyone else building a viv right now?



## joel-potts (Jun 7, 2010)

well seeing as im build a new viv for bearded dragon just thought id start a thread see if there are any other builds going on


----------



## Yazyaz1 (Oct 12, 2009)

i think thats a no but im putting some shelves up :2thumb:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm always building something lol.
Currently constructing a vivarium which is in a wall where a fireplace used to be, and also going to finish off my leopard gecko fake rock sand build sort of thing...
Also going to be adding a huge waterfall to one of the CWD's tanks, which I've made the base out of polystyrene, expanding foam, and concrete.


----------



## Row'n'Bud (Jun 13, 2010)

Just spent a fortune today buying fans, humidity controllers, humidifier, cork branches, 4 tubes, 2 twin starters, megaray, 2 light domes, etc, etc,.......for a 6x4x3 build we're about to start. 
Next comes the wood, glass, screws, sealant, varnish, etc.....the bank account's doomed :lol2:


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

i have a viv build on the go atm. although its progressing slowly


----------



## Arrogant Dew (Jul 21, 2009)

Yep I am


----------



## tigercookie (Feb 6, 2009)

starting a rub stack that will hold 28 next week then got a viv stack of two 5ft x 2ft and two cam cages on top so busy for next few weeks:lol2:


----------



## chandelierman (Apr 13, 2010)

I have started on a 5ft x 2ft x 40" for my kimberly monitors,hoping to have it finished within the next 10 days


----------



## iajo (Sep 16, 2008)

I've got a 4x2x2 on the go. I just finished cutting the wood to make the frame, the drilling and screwing stage is taking its time though. I've good the wood here ready for the panels, just needs cutting to size. I am then covering the panels with leatherette. If all goes well it should look great and the finishing touches can be applied next month. I will post some pics as it starts taking shape.


----------



## Gentoo (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm starting building my first viv this week. I haven't got much money so am gonna try and build one out of some spare tiles and plaster board.


----------



## PhillyDee (May 17, 2010)

Making a fake rock one. Already got 4'x2'x2' viv. Just got to polystyrene, grout and paint. So, pretty mcuh all of it!


----------



## joel-potts (Jun 7, 2010)

sooo everyones having fun fun fun  finishing my 54x24x16 tommorrow , ready for my new beardie, will post pics soon  , evryone feel free to show / share ideas and pics , to help keep costs down etc etc


Keep up the cool work  :lol2: :no1:


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

my build is on here. probably a few clicks down from this link. will hopefully get a pic of my background tomorrow. when i can find where the OH put my camera


----------



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

I will be in a couple of weeks


----------



## exotic reptile housing (Jul 12, 2007)

i am nearly every blumming day!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## simon_uk (Jun 15, 2010)

hi there check mine out

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/533258-my-first-fake-rock-build.html


----------



## chandelierman (Apr 13, 2010)

I started my big one today - 60"W x 24"D x 40"H ....a had it all screwed and glued in about 1hr.........i have got to have it finished by next tuesday :gasp:


----------



## chris-deakin (Jun 23, 2010)

*hay joel*

Hay joel how goes the viv,also how goes work experience?


----------



## dimebag66 (May 28, 2010)

here is what im building, 
its me in it and its 6x2x2










i started it a while ago but broke my tib and fib so im out of action for a while:devil:.
its for my bosc. it wont be its final viv as i will eventually build it a 8x4x4


----------



## joel-potts (Jun 7, 2010)

sup chris work ex is awsome seeing as i finish at 1 , got viv finished  will get pics up soon, what about you hows noodle? and work ex??????


----------



## chris-deakin (Jun 23, 2010)

**

Work exp is hard, dads workin me like a slave. Noodles good, not growin as fast as id hoped but you know still good. I'll have to come see the viv one time also did u get my text about that 3 man canoo I got so u me and mattt can go on it ect?


----------



## joel-potts (Jun 7, 2010)

hell yeah will be a right old giggle, slithers has put on a foot since last shed, lilly is around a foot aswell and stitch has just come out of shed looking like a lollipop lady - hes that yellow


----------



## chris-deakin (Jun 23, 2010)

*re.*

Who are 0.0.1 Nhandu chromantus and 0.0.1 Lasiodora parahybana and also I've not met your new beardy yet, I'll have too see him sometime. And a foot? ! Noodle grew about 2 inches between her sheds >> stupid small snake, that's right I have snake envy lol.


----------



## joel-potts (Jun 7, 2010)

i got some tarantulas :lol2: and hes petty cool , and calm down christopher , your snake will grow , in time in time , remember mines near breeding weight and age


----------



## chris-deakin (Jun 23, 2010)

Epic. I wanna come hold one: ) and I'm sure it will. Lol when I go to america my nans house sittin and she is gonna feed my snake and she is realy sqeemish


----------



## joel-potts (Jun 7, 2010)

my dad was similar at first , but now he lets slithers all over him  and he even changes water when im out of the house early  and cool try and go hunting for some reps when your there  and my tarantulas are only first moult yet so theyre teeny weeny


----------



## chris-deakin (Jun 23, 2010)

*re*

aww cute , u will have to get some pics. and yea my mum dont like snakes but she can hold noodle but my nan is the kinda woman that berried my dead guinipig in a plastic bag so that mud wont get in its eyes .... we dug it up in a fue years and we had a melted guinipig in a plastic bad ... it smelt horrid


----------



## joel-potts (Jun 7, 2010)

omg id of paid a tenner to watch somebody drink it  :devil:


----------



## chandelierman (Apr 13, 2010)

My new build will be finished tomorrow ( just have to collect the 6mm glass doors ) i hope my trio of kimberlys like it :no1: will ad a pic when they are in it and settled......60"W x 24"D x 40"H.........made from 18mm ply,3 coats stain/varnish,60mm polystyrene inside used for fake rock effect......total cost about £150'ish


----------



## chris-deakin (Jun 23, 2010)

id match that 10 pounds, any one will drink a melted guinipig for 20 pounds? haha

and wow 150 for a 5 x 2 x 3 and a bit foot , at that you could start selling them , double your money. at a shop near me they are trying to sell a 3 by 1.5 by 1.5 foot enclosure for 180. mind you it is all glass so it looks pritty good but its still 100 more than othere places iv seen


----------



## chandelierman (Apr 13, 2010)

chris-deakin said:


> id match that 10 pounds, any one will drink a melted guinipig for 20 pounds? haha
> 
> and wow 150 for a 5 x 2 x 3 and a bit foot , at that you could start selling them , double your money. at a shop near me they are trying to sell a 3 by 1.5 by 1.5 foot enclosure for 180. mind you it is all glass so it looks pritty good but its still 100 more than othere places iv seen


No point selling them for what they cost to build,most vivs like mine are built with a labour of love.
Heres mine,nearly finished,just got to put the UV in and some greenery...........oops! and i have to ad the inmates :0)


----------



## chris-deakin (Jun 23, 2010)

that looks pritty awesome and good point.


----------

